# Binky Episode 15



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

17th March 8:00pm

:giddyasf**k:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

12 hour to go!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Woo hoo. Can't wait!!!

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes!!!!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Is it not 8 o clock yet :wall::wall:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

10 hour 16 mins


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

3 hours 35mins


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

LOL @ Trump!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1362995483746968


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

seemed appropriate today!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

1 minute guys....

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

PTO

:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's the link so it's easy to find.






Sent from my D6603


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Half way through. Can I just say that these guys are feckin amazing!!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Lmao. PTO. Brilliant. 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Learned a lot about bushes!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Californian, Brazilian or 70's


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

So many good jokes and epic metalwork skills , the no bender jokes on the handle of the bending tool made me crease up


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

These guys are awesome. lol Would love to have just a fraction of there skills.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Have to say it's impressive to say the least the way they can just knock things up is engineering at it's best 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed as always, can't help but think we'll be waiting a good few years for the finished article.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

alphaj12 said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed as always, can't help but think we'll be waiting a good few years for the finished article.


Totaly agree, but it will be the most over engineered, awesome machine around!


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

Very Interesting .


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Nick And Rich are THE best

TODAYS latest vid...





[/QUOTE]


----------

